# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Linda P!

## Peter NJ

*British Dependency
**FARAFINA CAFE AND LOUNGE HARLEM
 at 1813 Amtersdam avenue @150 st, Comes Alive with British Dependency ~>9pm ~>Saturday & August 24th
*

----------


## LindaP

Hey Peter,
I saw a pic on their FB on.a Plane, but didn't know where they were going.....that's in NYC?( I tke it in Harlem) are you going?
We saw them in Anguilla.......the girl in the band is an awesome guitarist!!!!!!

----------


## Rosita

an other party for Linda :thumb up:

----------


## Peter NJ

I would love to go but with my Dad and his situation I couldn't leave my Mom alone with him.If he ever fell it would be a disaster w/out me there.Hopefully things will improve in the future

----------


## LindaP

Oh, sorry to hear.....best wishes to your dad.

Rosita, wish I could go......I will be doing some volunteer work that Saturday with a cancer org.

----------

